# Still can't get Xbox to go on XBOX LIVE via Powerbook.



## Convert (Oct 23, 2004)

"Ip Settings not detected"

"the network gateway could not be reached. Verify the IP Addresses match the settings provided by your ISP"

HOW DO I FIND OUT MY IP? Oops caps.

It requires a Subnet mask, an IP (for the actual Xbox) and a gateway. 

Ive got INternet sharing on.

Thanks.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 23, 2004)

Subnet should be 255.255.255.0.
Gateway should be the IP address of the PowerBook.

I have no idea how the Internet Sharing works or how it hands out IP addresses under Mac OS X, so I can't tell you what IP address your XBox should be set to.

Have you tried setting up the XBox to configure this automatically?  I know you can tell the XBox to "Detect settings" somehow -- have you tried this?


----------



## Convert (Oct 23, 2004)

Yup, didn't work 

So how do I go about finding my Powerbook's IP address?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 23, 2004)

Open System Preferences, then "Network."  If you're using Panther, then the IP address should be displayed next to the type of network connection you're using.


----------



## Convert (Oct 23, 2004)

Alright, got that, thanks. 

Now I need to determine the IP address of the Xbox...Any ideas?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 23, 2004)

The IP address of the XBox is whatever you want it to be... under a DHCP server situation, the DHCP server would give an IP address to the XBox.  

Try 192.168.0.5 or 192.168.0.105.


----------



## Convert (Oct 23, 2004)

Stilll no dice.
 Still getting the Network Gateway error.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 24, 2004)

How is your XBox connected to the PowerBook?  Through a router, or is it a direct ethernet connection?


----------



## Convert (Jul 22, 2005)

It's connected straight to the Pbook via a X-over eth cable.


----------

